# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Gas Prices

## Jacqui

We haven't done a gas price check lately, so here goes.

$3.72 for Reg and $4.31 for deisel (farmers are raising all kinds of H---)

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

It cost me almost $20.00 to fill my 5.1 gallon tank today.
I remember my first car, a 75 cutlass used to cost $12.00 to fill the whole tank. Its getting crazy.

----------


## OpticalSLA

Pretty insulated around the midwest lately I guess.  It's the low to mid 3.00's still

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Filled up yesterday for $3.61 just north of Austin, TX.

----------


## Judy Canty

13 gallons of mid-grade cost me $51 and change yesterday.  :cry:

----------


## rbaker

We are looking at $7.00 a gallon for 100LL aviation gasoline for our trip out west next month. Thats about $1000.00 for the 2300 mile trip. 

These high fuel costs are the result of the pin heads in Washington (Republicans and Democrats alike) who have failed to enact a sane energy policy. 

About ten years ago a panel of scientists, engineers, energy companies, consumers and environmentalists met for four years to see if they could come up with a consensus on an energy policy to prevent just the problems that we have today. They unanimously agreed on four steps:

Build a ton of nuclear power plants.Reduce the red tape and time delays in licensing new power plants and refineries.Develop our vast domestic resources (ANWAR and off shore.)Increase the CAFE standards.
So, what do the bozos  in Washington (Republicans and Democrats alike) do. They give us ethanol. We vote them in (Republicans and Democrats alike) so it really is our fault.

----------


## Fezz

Low grade 87 = $3.79
Mid-grade 89 = $3.93
Premium = $3.99

I filled up the Cowboy Cadillac last night = $91.50!!!!!

I keep telling my wifey and everybody that B*tches about it at work that we have always paid the least for gas of just about every country in the world. We should be thankful for that! I follow up with saying that I feel blessed that I am gainfully employed and have the ability to pay for it!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## rbaker

I usually stop at the same gas station/gedunk for gas. They also have a Starbucks on site. I am always amused by the moonbats standing around pissin and moanin about the high price of gas while ordering a $6.25 6 oz cuppa designer coffee.

----------


## CME4SPECS

$4 in California, premium is $4.20 diesel is $4.80

----------


## braheem24

> We are looking at $7.00 a gallon for 100LL aviation gasoline for our trip out west next month. Thats about $1000.00 for the 2300 mile trip.


Bro, you might want to check http://www.airnav.com/plan/fuel/ I can find 100LL 10 miles away for $4.00 self serve or $6.50 at my local FBO.

----------


## rbaker

AirNav data is frequently out of date or inaccurate. Additionally, I really have better things to do then schlep around looking to save a few pennies. Now, winds aloft, thats another matter.  Thats where the real savings come to play - time. KORH direct KCBT direct KMFR FL 250

----------


## Snitgirl

Last I filled up it was $1.34 litre.  (I am sure you can do the math)

One thing about Canada that still boggles my mind is that the price of gas can change hourly...

----------


## braheem24

> One things about Canada that still boggles my mind is that the price of gas can change hourly...


 
Gasoline prices are high and fluctuate because of sepculation not shortage, that's why Saudi Arabia refused to increase productions yesterday.

----------


## Spexvet

> We are looking at $7.00 a gallon for 100LL aviation gasoline for our trip out west next month. Thats about $1000.00 for the 2300 mile trip. 
> 
> These high fuel costs are the result of the pin heads in Washington (Republicans and Democrats alike) who have failed to enact a sane energy policy. 
> 
> About ten years ago a panel of scientists, engineers, energy companies, consumers and environmentalists met for four years to see if they could come up with a consensus on an energy policy to prevent just the problems that we have today. They unanimously agreed on four steps:
> 
> Build a ton of nuclear power plants.Reduce the red tape and time delays in licensing new power plants and refineries.Develop our vast domestic resources (ANWAR and off shore.)Increase the CAFE standards.So, what do the bozos in Washington (Republicans and Democrats alike) do. They give us ethanol. We vote them in (Republicans and Democrats alike) so it really is our fault.





> Right on, Chip. The environmentalist whackos have us paying through the nose for all of our natural resources. We cant drill for oil and we cant cut down trees. Just wait till they find out that we use polycarbonate. We will be prevented from harvesting the polycarbonate bush. Think of all the little children that will go blind.
> 
> We, in the USA, have a legacy of cheap oil. Our grand manufacturing economy was built on the availability of cheap and plentiful energy. Other countries are not so fortunate. If you are paying seven bucks of money for a gallon of gas, tough tuba. Get over it. Get a bicycle. 
> 
> Lets get going on developing the inland and coastal oil patch and while we are at it, a new refinery in Hyannis, MA might be in order. How about we start the construction of a whole bunch of nuclear power plants. Lets get back to the good old days of $0.32.9 a gallon gas.





> ExonMobile 1st quarter 2005 dividends in at $0.29 a share. Stock up 10% since the first of the year. Thank you grandpa Baker for the 100 shares that you bought for me on my birth in 1940. Thank you for instilling in me the principals of capitalism. 
> 
> I am also grateful for resisting the many impulses in past years to sell and buy toys or engage in some brain storm and become Mr. Big Shot.
> 
> Today, the dividends alone pay all the fuel costs for my big scary Republican SUV, Town Car and motor home. 
> 
> How sweet it is.
> 
> Dick
> ...





> Ten bucks a week. Holy Mackinaw Andy, Looks like we are going to have to cut out a couple of Starbucks a weeks or a couple of packs of Virginia Slims to break even.
> 
> In truth, I do not know anyone who has changed their driving patterns to accommodate this temporary rise in fuel prices; the economy is just too good.





> I believe that the price increase was due to the perceived shortage of petroleum as reflected in the futures market. Now that President Bush has released stock from the strategic reserve we are seeing a downward trend in prices which should return to equilibrium very shortly.
> 
> As a stockholder I do defend the policies of Exxon by pointing out that the petroleum industry in the USA provides the cheap and abundant energy that fuels our nations economic growth. Exxon also invites you to assume an ownership position in the corporation and share in the profits.
> 
> You aint never had it so good.


Times change, and so does one's perspective...

----------


## Jacqui

$3.92 Reg. and $4.53 Diesel

----------


## For-Life

You know, I do not like to blame Bush for the prices, especially since there are other factors.  But don't you find it funny that the President and Vice President of the most influential nation in the World are involve/have been involved in the oil industry and are good friends with the Saudi's (and Bin Ladin's)?

----------


## Scott

> You know, I do not like to blame Bush for the prices, especially since there are other factors. But don't you find it funny that the President and Vice President of the most influential nation in the World are involve/have been involved in the oil industry and are good friends with the Saudi's (and Bin Ladin's)?


Now that's funny, the man that everyone thinks is so stupid can now control the price of oil and even better control the Saudi's...lets come back to reality.

----------


## Alteaon

Two days ago I filled up for 63.00. 4.39 gal.  My next purchase is going to be an old fashioned bicycle.

----------


## braheem24

I filled up today for over $100 for the first time in my life 24.4 Gallons for $101.01


BTW, an increase in oil productions by the Saudis lower prices but would also would upset Venevuala and Iran who happen to be members of OPEC.

Prices will not go down until the hostilities between the 3 countries tones down.

----------


## SarahMP584

Ok here in LA county, the desert at costco today it was 3.90 for regular. My husband saw diesel for 5.05 this weekend ! We dont drive our excursion much now!

----------


## Johns

We're getting ready for our annual roadtrip.

Ohio, to St. Louis, to Kansas, to Texas, to New Orleans, over to Fla,
back through Al, up through Va, over to WV, and then back home.

I figured it will cost about $400 more for fuel than it did last year. (Ohio to Wyoming & Utah) Hopefully, the roads won't be as crowded, and I read hotel prices are down.

----------


## Johns

I was just on the site roadtrip.com, and used the mileage/gas price  calculator to figure out the total cost.  It's much less than I thought.  

It will actually only cost me about $150 more than last year.  At that price, I'll be able to get a room big enough so the kids won't have to sleep in the car!

----------


## rbaker

I am just reporting this news and neither laud nor condemn it. Don't care to discuss it either. On Tuesday, May 27 at 0900 regular gas was down $0.03 a gallon here in South Central , Massachusetts. $3.83/gal.

----------


## Andrew Weiss

We're up to just under $4.00 per gallon at most stations, about 10 cents less at Costco.

Thank you, For-Life, for bringing up the connection between the current administration in Washington and big oil (Sec. of State Rice is in that group, too).  It isn't a matter of who can control what; even Pres. Bush's friends in the Saudi government slapped his hand when he asked them to put more oil on the market in an effort to reduce prices.  It's a matter of a mind-set, of what one considers acceptable and right.  Folks who have economic interests in that area see no problem with big profits based on oil futures trading, which is what's driving much of the price of oil.

We still pay less for gasoline than most other countries.  On the other hand, we are not set up in this country for most people to run their lives without an automobile -- rather different than most of Europe and most other industrialized countries in the world.

We have changed our driving patterns.  This past weekend we stayed very local instead of traveling to the shore or the mountains.  And yep, I have my bicycle out.  We're moving to a new office space late this summer, and already our office manager is joking that we should build a shower into the new space. :D

----------


## Johns

> And yep, I have my bicycle out. We're moving to a new office space late this summer, and already our office manager is joking that we should build a shower into the new space. :D


I just installed a shower in our upstairs office for morning and lunchtime rides, but only on the trails.  I'd still rather pay the high cost of gas,rather than pay for drs./hosp/rehab, after some idiot on a cell phone, shaving, while eating his breakfast plows into me on the side of the road.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It just went up to $ 5.438 a US Gallon, charged per liter at $ 1.449 in Montreal Canada*

:hammer:

----------


## chip anderson

Optical Lab Rat:

What do you drive with a 5.1 gal tank.  A low rider?

I filled my boat tank with 6 gal. at 3.89 and didn't mind a bit as I was burning every drop.

Of course this did kind of remind me of the patients I have seen complaining to high heaven of the cost of glasses (back when they were around $45.00) and I would see them Saturday in the marina saying: "I don't care what it cost, just git me back in da water!"

Chip

----------


## Jacqui

I seen a report that says oil prices have dropped.

----------


## 35oldguy

Yup! You are right about that for sure! In Guatemala we are paying for:

Super Q34.50 or $4.65
Regular Q33.55 or $4.47
Diesel Q33.30 or $ 4.40

Thank God we do not have to go as far as the average commuter in the good ol' USA! RT for me every day is about 30 kilometers.





> Low grade 87 = $3.79
> Mid-grade 89 = $3.93
> Premium = $3.99
> 
> I filled up the Cowboy Cadillac last night = $91.50!!!!!
> 
> I keep telling my wifey and everybody that B*tches about it at work that we have always paid the least for gas of just about every country in the world. We should be thankful for that! I follow up with saying that I feel blessed that I am gainfully employed and have the ability to pay for it!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## braheem24

Today I paid $6.65 a Gallon for 100LL, at 10GPH = :drop:

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Optical Lab Rat:
> 
> What do you drive with a 5.1 gal tank. A low rider?
> 
> 
> Chip


Wide Glide :Cool: 

It just amazes me that it takes a $20 bill to fill it now.

----------


## Fezz

To heck with the price of gas...I fear the price of home heating oil!!!!


:drop:

----------


## Johns

> To heck with the price of gas...I fear the price of home heating oil!!!!
> 
> 
> :drop:


I figure we'll just take our house apart, piece by piece and burn it!  We'll stay warm, and by the time they forclose on it, there'll be nothing left to take from us!
:hammer:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's a comparison of different country's gas prices. Scroll down to Venezuela.:angry:
http://money.cnn.com/pf/features/lis...bal_gasprices/

Oops, sorry, this is a newer version.
http://money.cnn.com/pf/features/lis...ces/price.html

----------


## 35oldguy

Let all of us retired opticians move further south like to Venzuela. $.12 a gallon pretty cheap! Just lay on the beach all day long. On Margarita Island it is real nice. You walk everywhere you go so the heck with the price! Ha!




> Here's a comparison of different country's gas prices. Scroll down to Venezuela.:angry:
> http://money.cnn.com/pf/features/lis...bal_gasprices/
> 
> Oops, sorry, this is a newer version.
> http://money.cnn.com/pf/features/lis...ces/price.html

----------


## Grubendol

Here in LA, the cheapest regular unleaded you can find now is $4.15
  There are parts of Beverly Hills and Santa Monica that have it at $5.00 for regular unleaded already.

We’re doing a 1500 mile round trip drive in two weeks.  So looking forward to that bill.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Let all of us retired opticians move further south like to Venzuela. $.12 a gallon pretty cheap! Just lay on the beach all day long. On Margarita Island it is real nice. You walk everywhere you go so the heck with the price! Ha!



Only problem is.... you think WE have a bad President.....

----------


## Jedi

I've been able to avoid these high gas prices because, I haven't owned a car in two years. I rent one on occasion, but unless you don't need too, why bother? A little planning goes a long way. It is also good exercise, but at the same time I am trying to work off my beer gut from all the extra beer money, so I guess you can't win in the long run.:D

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Saturday, 9 AM in Leesburg, VA :  $3.99/gal
Same Saturday, 4PM, same location in Leesburg:  4.03/gal   :drop:
I live in Gaithersburg, MD, avg price is around $4.03/gal

----------


## Johns

Thursday, Erie, Pa : $3.99

Monday, Akron, Oh: $3.88

----------


## 35oldguy

Good for you! Enjoy the money while you can because if Obama wins the Presidency he will tax us out of our pensions! Socialized medicine may be on its way! When the rough get going we all may have to park our cars and walk!




> I've been able to avoid these high gas prices because, I haven't owned a car in two years. I rent one on occasion, but unless you don't need too, why bother? A little planning goes a long way. It is also good exercise, but at the same time I am trying to work off my beer gut from all the extra beer money, so I guess you can't win in the long run.:D

----------


## 35oldguy

No, I for one think that President Bush is the man we needed to guide the country during these terroristic times. I hope McCain can follow him in office so we can enjoy more years of prosperity!




> Only problem is.... you think WE have a bad President.....

----------


## Grubendol

I got gas cheap today….Only $4.22/gal

  50 bucks for 11 gallons (since I have to use premium)….Thank you GeeDubya for a wonderful world you’ve created.

----------


## Fezz

Blasted speculative traders!

;):cheers: :cry: :cheers::D

----------


## rbaker

Yikes!

Citgo is installing new signs. They have an additional position to display numerics up to 99.99.

----------


## Grubendol

Hit $4.33 at my corner station today and a coworker passed a station at $4.60 for regular unleaded.

----------


## Jacqui

> Hit $4.33 at my corner station today and a coworker passed a station at $4.60 for regular unleaded.


OOFDAH !! That kills the idea of driving to Ca. this summer.

----------


## Jim Schafer

My wife and I just did a 2,700 mile round trip from Florida to Ohio and back. 
We did the scenic tour hitting GA, SC, NC, VA, WVA, PA and OH. We stopped for a couple days in Charleston SC. 
Gas averaged out at 3.86 a gallon. We lucked out in the Carolina's and Virginia hitting stations as low as 3.69 (that sounds so obscene now that I typed it out.). 
Highest we paid was 3.93 in Heaters WVA. That was a bargain for WVA, the last couple days of May is when we went through there, we saw $4 postings along 77, 19 and 79 into PA. 

We made it home this past Saturday after the news of the big bump on Friday. Saturday morning along 17 from Charleston to Savanna we saw stations side by side that ranged from 3.71 to 4.12. It was pretty much the same along 95 in GA.

Here in the Clearwater/Dunedin FL area it ranged from 3.79 to 3.99. 

It will probably be my last road trip for a while. We spent $390 on gas, double what we spent 2 years ago. If it wasn't for cashing in points for free nights at Hampton Inns we probably would have cancelled the trip. 
Jim

----------


## tia_2_lexi

Gas Here In Branson Mo Is Now 3.86 A Gallon For Reg Unleaded
I Think I'll Invest In A Bike!

----------


## Fezz

Welcome to Optiboard Tia!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Grubendol

Welcome indeed!


  And all of you are making me jealous…

  As for a CA visit, keep in mind there is a pretty big range in this state.  Hard to refer to it as a unified whole when it is bigger than most nations.  In the Sacramento area it’s $4.23, in San Francisco it’s around $5.00

  In LA it’s around $4.50

  California is a diverse land ;)

----------


## Fezz

Two words people....two words:


Vespa Baby!


Oh yeah!!!

:cheers::drop::cheers:

----------


## optigrrl

$4.29 this am - Scottsdale.

----------


## ikon44

I have a volvo xc90,to fill it with diesil is £85.00 (around 160 dollars )

----------


## Shwing

$4.95 US/ gal. equiv. in Edmonton, AB, Canada today.  A third of our price is tax...  One year ago, regular was exactly $3.95.

*"How much oil does Alberta's oil sands contain?*
*A:* The four major oil sands deposits in Alberta contain more than 1.7 trillion barrels of bitumen. Using current technology this could potentially be turned into over 1 trillion barrels of synthetic crude oil, although much of the bitumen probably cannot be recovered at a reasonable cost (with current technology only 300 billion barrels are recoverable). The Athabasca Oil Sands is the largest of these oil sands deposits. It contains over one trillion barrels of bitumen on its own, although only about 300 billion barrels of bitumen can be recovered using current methods of mining. There are other large oil sands deposits in Canada as well, most notably a large deposit on Melville Island in the Canadian Arctic. It is Canada's next largest oil sands deposit after the Athabasca Oil Sands. It has the potential to produce about 500 million barrels of crude oil.
By comparison, Alberta's conventional oil reserves are currently estimated at about 4.5 billion barrels of oil. *Put another way, the Athabasca Oil Sands contain more oil than all the known reserves in Saudi Arabia*. Clearly Alberta's oil sands hold the key to the long term production of oil and oil products in Alberta, and as time goes by more and more of Canada's oil needs will have to be met by Alberta's oil sands deposits."

----------


## Jacqui

Price was down to $3.79 and then rose this AM to $3.99  :cry: 

I wish the Canucks would quit bragging about the oil sands. :finger:

----------


## jediron1

> Price was down to $3.79 and then rose this AM to $3.99 
> 
> I wish the Canucks would quit bragging about the oil sands. :finger:




As of 6-13-2008 gas at these places were:

                                                      #1 Highest Price $5.30
GROVELAND, CA

#2 Highest Price $5.16
SPRING VALLEY, NY

Is $10 per gal that far off? For a real perspective on what is happening you should read an article at: :http://www.engdahl.oilgeopolitics.ne...peculation.HTM

----------


## jediron1

> $4.95 US/ gal. equiv. in Edmonton, AB, Canada today.  A third of our price is tax...  One year ago, regular was exactly $3.95.
> 
> *"How much oil does Alberta's oil sands contain?*
> *A:* The four major oil sands deposits in Alberta contain more than 1.7 trillion barrels of bitumen. Using current technology this could potentially be turned into over 1 trillion barrels of synthetic crude oil, although much of the bitumen probably cannot be recovered at a reasonable cost (with current technology only 300 billion barrels are recoverable). The Athabasca Oil Sands is the largest of these oil sands deposits. It contains over one trillion barrels of bitumen on its own, although only about 300 billion barrels of bitumen can be recovered using current methods of mining. There are other large oil sands deposits in Canada as well, most notably a large deposit on Melville Island in the Canadian Arctic. It is Canada's next largest oil sands deposit after the Athabasca Oil Sands. It has the potential to produce about 500 million barrels of crude oil.
> By comparison, Alberta's conventional oil reserves are currently estimated at about 4.5 billion barrels of oil. *Put another way, the Athabasca Oil Sands contain more oil than all the known reserves in Saudi Arabia*. Clearly Alberta's oil sands hold the key to the long term production of oil and oil products in Alberta, and as time goes by more and more of Canada's oil needs will have to be met by Alberta's oil sands deposits."




They have a similar find in the US in the form of shale oil. If I remember the article correctly, it said oil would have to go to $60 or $70 per barrel to make it economically feasible. And where is oil right now? I believe it's at $133 per gal. But do you see anybody racing to North or South Dakota or Montana to get that shale oil? If you read the article in my last post the price of oil has nothing to do with not enough oil it has everything to do with refining it and what the oil barons want you to pay. Also when was the last oil refinery completed?  From  an article at corp watch it says it's been 29 years since the last oil refinery was made. What have the oil companies been doing for 29 years?      http://www.corpwatch.org/article.php?id=12227    ;)

----------


## rbaker

We just added the attached hedge fund to our portfolio. The fund has a higher risk than we normally take on but it is a small percentage of our portfolio. So far, the energy sector has been very very good to us. 

Lets see. We had the dot coms, the Enrons, and the housing. The next "bubble" to burst will be the energy bubble. I would be very nervous if I was holding any petroleum futures above $80.00.

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

It's "only" $4.15 here in my part of Maryland.  I thought that was outrageous.  Too bad we can't figure out a a way to run a car on Hershey bars.  Better yet, too bad we can't figure out a way to drill here in the good old US of A and still keep the environmentalists happy.  :bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## For-Life

> It's "only" $4.15 here in my part of Maryland.  I thought that was outrageous.  Too bad we can't figure out a a way to run a car on Hershey bars.  Better yet, too bad we can't figure out a way to drill here in the good old US of A and still keep the environmentalists happy.  :bbg::bbg::bbg:


Honestly, I do not believe that is the problem.  I believe it is Oligopoly Collusion.  You can produce a google more tonnes and there will still be no price difference.

----------


## gemstone

There is nothing you can do to change gas prices.   Just change your behaviour. Most of all, stop worrying.

----------


## For-Life

that right there pretty much sums it up

----------


## Johns

We left on Saturday...

Ohio $3.99  :cry: 

Indianna $3.98 :o

Missouri $3.88

Western Mo. (Joplin) $3.69 :cheers::cheers::cheers: 
(and on a weekend no less!)


I'm changin my behavior as well...  Now, I don't shop around for gas.  Whatever it is when I need it, I buy it.

----------


## gemstone

> We left on Saturday...
> 
> Ohio $3.99 
> 
> Indianna $3.98 :o
> 
> Missouri $3.88
> 
> Western Mo. (Joplin) $3.69 :cheers::cheers::cheers: 
> ...


 Mexico $2.39

----------


## Spexvet

Economy
*Remote Calif. Town Toils with $6-a-Gallon Gasoline*

by David Gorn
Listen Now [3 min 37 sec] add to playlist 

Morning Edition, June 17, 2008 · The town of Gorda, Calif., is becoming famous for its $6-a-gallon gasoline  and that's for regular. One reason for the price may be the town's remoteness

----------


## Grubendol

And when they use that exempt status and then *illegally* actively campaign and endorse in political activities, they are breaching their “religious rights” civil contract with the government.


  I know my language there is all twisted around and poorly worded.  I apologize.  I drove about 1300 miles this weekend and didn’t get much sleep.  I’m a bit discombobulated.

----------


## Spexvet

Aren't high gas prices and food prices (along with everything else, it seems) what we get in a capitalist economic system? When a free market prevails, how can we unhypocritically (if that's a real word) expect the government, or anybody else, to intervene?

----------


## labrat

Back when Bush was running was running for office the first time I chimed into a thread here stating it was a bad idea to have former oil people running the country. Sorry folks but I warned you. If anyone thinks that the Bush's friends in the oil industry who donated so much money to his campaign are not happy about what he has done in the middle east, and I am talking about Iraq of course, you need to wake up. If you have war in the middle east the cost of oil will be high. If you start talking about attacking Iran the price of oil will go up. If you think his friends are not making a killing right now you are crazy. If you still think Bush is doing a good job ask yourself for who. Bin  Laden is this running free. The Taliban is still a problem. More of our soldiers are being killed for what? Iraq had nothing to do with 911 and that is a fact. The rest of the world feels that Bush is the biggest threat to peace in  the world. Is the rest of the world wrong? I did not vote for Bush Sr. but at least he was smart enough to listen to his advisors who told him that if you topple the gov in Iraq it will be a big problem. One of the advisors was who...? Cheney. Funny how he changed his mind once he became and oil exec.

----------


## Cindy K

(Rant mode: ON) We have a test drive scheduled for this Monday at a SmartCar dealership. Hubby has decided we are going to buy one and we'll probably do the deal on Monday. Unfortunately, taking one for a test spin is a moot point- I KNOW I'm going to hate it, so why inflict agony by driving one before I absolutely have to. I'm shocked at the arrogance of the sales staff at these outlets- there is NO entertaining the idea of a price concession. The 4 to 6 week wait for one is apparently proof enuf they don't HAVE to entice buyers (their attitude, not my thoughts) with deals. Their reply when I said the freight and PDI seemed too steep and I wasn't eager to pay the full shot? "Well, Mrs. K, I guess you really DON"T want to drive a Smart then, do you?". This was after my query on what their best price at that particular dealership is: exactly the same as it was at the only other two dealerships . I REALLY dislike a question being answered after a sigh and a long silence. (Rant mode: OFF)

I am, however, going to make a detour to a Toyota dealership to try out a Yaris. I'd sure rather have something more behind my head than the guy behind me's front grille!

----------


## Grubendol

Top Gear did a little expose on the Prius.  It’s not a very green car since all of the fuel that is used to ship its parts back and forth, not to mention the chemicals involved in manufacturing.

  And besides, a PZEV (like my wife’s VW Rabbit) has less emissions than the Prius.

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Latest fill-up for me in Rockville, MD was @ too **!!X**!^ much ($4.29):angry:

----------


## rinselberg

> Top Gear did a little expose on the [Toyota] Prius.  Its not a very green car since all of the fuel that is used to ship its parts back and forth, not to mention the chemicals involved in manufacturing. And besides, a PZEV (like my wifes VW Rabbit) has less emissions than the Prius.


It's a well known "fact" that choosing to drive a Hummer is "more green" than choosing to drive a Toyota Prius.. or is it?

Beware of urban myths.

Here's what Toyota had to say about that comparison:
http://www.toyota.com/html/dyncon/20...mervprius.html

I suspect that the Toyota Prius is definitely in the "green" category as far as the general run of most of the passenger vehicles that are operated on U.S. roads.

----------


## Jacqui

prices here are stable for Reg. $3.92, but going down for deisel $4.25

----------


## Cindy K

Today our provincial powers-that-be implemented the latest tax on our downtrodden and already over taxed beings- the 'Carbon Tax'. It is an escalating tax increasing each July till 2012. Today in Greater Vancouver reports are pricing over $1.50/litre.

----------


## Jacqui

> Today our provincial powers-that-be implemented the latest tax on our downtrodden and already over taxed beings- the 'Carbon Tax'. It is an escalating tax increasing each July till 2012. Today in Greater Vancouver reports are pricing over $1.50/litre.


That could almost make me want to take regular trips across the border.

----------


## For-Life

> That could almost make me want to take regular trips across the border.


that we have a carbon tax or that our gas prices have gone up?

I like the idea of the carbon tax.  Well, the one Dion has suggested.  I am not familiar with the full intricities of Campbell's.  I like the idea that my income tax will see a significant cut, and that people will then be discourage to over indulge on fossil fuels.

----------


## rinselberg

> That could almost make me want to take regular trips across the border.


I don't see why. Gasoline at $1.50 per liter translates to $5.67 per U.S. gallon.

----------


## For-Life

> I don't see why. Gasoline at $1.50 per liter translates to $5.67 per U.S. gallon.


Just want to clarify something here, before people start jumping to conclusions.  The carbon tax did not increase the Canadian price from around $4.00 a gallon to $5.67.  Our gas was already more expensive than in the US.  Right now, I pay, without a carbon tax the equivilant of $5.51 a gallon.  

Just so we compare apples to apples and oranges to oranged.

----------


## braheem24

> I don't see why. Gasoline at $1.50 per liter translates to $5.67 per U.S. gallon.


Maybe I'll beat Harry on the math :p

1 gallon = 3.79 Litres

3.79x$1.50 = $5.69

current exchange rate is 1.02 CAD for 1.00 USD

so

$5.69 x 1.02 = $5.80 per Gallon in U.S. Dollars, not that kiss the queens booty currency they use in Canada 


Happy 4th Everyone! Make sure you send some over the border :p

----------


## Jacqui

Prices went down to $3.829 for regular.

*WOW !!*

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

I expect a nice big reduction in gas prices right before the election.

:cheers:

----------


## Jacqui

> I expect a nice big reduction in gas prices right before the election.
> 
> :cheers:


Makes sense

----------


## rinselberg

I don't think that there will be a sharp reduction in fuel prices before the election.

I don't think that the administration has any "lower fuel price" buttons to push that it hasn't already pushed.

----------


## rbaker

> I don't think that the administration has any "lower fuel price" buttons to push that it hasn't already pushed.


Nor does anyone else. The doctrine for our future energy needs was laid out nine years ago but no one in the government or press listened.

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...04&postcount=6

Unfortunately, the cult of blind political name calling rather than science and engineering has won the day. I guess you can fool most of the people most of the time. Emotion rules over intellect.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Well I believe that McCain wont stand a chance if the voters will be paying over $4.00 a gallon when they drive to the polls on election day.  

We will see soon.

----------


## Spexvet

> Nor does anyone else. The doctrine for our future energy needs was laid out ....


30 years ago:




> "Beginning at this moment, this nation will never use more foreign oil than we did in 1977 - never," he said. "From now on, every new addition to our demand for energy will be met from our own production and our own conservation. The generation-long growth in our dependence on foreign oil will be stopped dead in its tracks right now."
> 
> Mr. Carter also called for research into alternative fuels, massive investment in public transit and a broad campaign for conservation. He acknowledged that the new programs would require billions; but "unlike the billions of dollars that we ship to foreign countries to pay for foreign oil, these funds will be paid by Americans to Americans."
> 
> Of course, you know the rest of the story. The next year, Ronald Reagan was elected and threw out Mr. Carter's plans. The Organization of Petroleum-Exporting Countries relented, and gasoline became, once again, plentiful and cheap.





> What if the nation had stuck to the path Mr. Carter laid out? What if we had invested billions back then in public transit and alternative fuels? What if we'd made a national campaign of conservation, similar to the successful no-smoking campaign? What if we'd insisted that Detroit continue pushing up fuel efficiency?
> 
> The United States would not be held hostage by petro-crats or tied down in a volatile region of the globe. The money we send to places such as Saudi Arabia plumps the bank accounts of its many princes, who use their billions to appease jihadists. While Afghanistan's Taliban certainly played a role in 9/11, 15 of the 19 hijackers were Saudis. Why send any of our money to them?
> 
> As recently as seven years ago, in the wake of 9/11, President George W. Bush could have used our renewed sense of duty and patriotism to hike the gasoline tax and push through higher CAFE standards. At the time, the average cost of a gallon of gas was around $1.55. If Mr. Bush had pushed the price to $2.50, the nation would have had a huge reserve to use for building public transit and finding alternative fuels. Instead, he did nothing about our addiction to oil.
> 
> Even now, Mr. Bush is loath to encourage conservation. "It's a little presumptuous on my part to dictate how consumers live their own lives," he told reporters last week. "You know, people can figure out whether they need to drive more or less." Wasn't it presumptuous to invade Iraq, a country that had no part in 9/11 but does have the world's second-largest known reserves of oil?
> 
> Looking back, Mr. Carter's plan makes a lot more sense than staying tied down in the Middle East. It's time to dust off his speech and several of his energy proposals.

----------


## Spexvet

Further, from here:

*



The first principle is that we can have an effective and comprehensive energy policy only if the government takes responsibility for it and if the people understand the seriousness of the challenge and are willing to make sacrifices.
The second principle is that healthy economic growth must continue. Only by saving energy can we maintain our standard of living and keep our people at work. An effective conservation program will create hundreds of thousands of new jobs.
The third principle is that we must protect the environment. Our energy problems have the same cause as our environmental problems -- wasteful use of resources. Conservation helps us solve both at once.
The fourth principle is that we must reduce our vulnerability to potentially devastating embargoes. We can protect ourselves from uncertain supplies by reducing our demand for oil, making the most of our abundant resources such as coal, and developing a strategic petroleum reserve.
The fifth principle is that we must be fair. Our solutions must ask equal sacrifices from every region, every class of people, every interest group. Industry will have to do its part to conserve, just as the consumers will. The energy producers deserve fair treatment, but we will not let the oil companies profiteer.
The sixth principle, and the cornerstone of our policy, is to reduce the demand through conservation. Our emphasis on conservation is a clear difference between this plan and others which merely encouraged crash production efforts. Conservation is the quickest, cheapest, most practical source of energy. Conservation is the only way we can buy a barrel of oil for a few dollars. It costs about $13 to waste it. 
The seventh principle is that prices should generally reflect the true replacement costs of energy. We are only cheating ourselves if we make energy artificially cheap and use more than we can really afford.
The eighth principle is that government policies must be predictable and certain. Both consumers and producers need policies they can count on so they can plan ahead. This is one reason I am working with the Congress to create a new Department of Energy, to replace more than 50 different agencies that now have some control over energy.
The ninth principle is that we must conserve the fuels that are scarcest and make the most of those that are more plentiful. We can't continue to use oil and gas for 75 percent of our consumption when they make up seven percent of our domestic reserves. We need to shift to plentiful coal while taking care to protect the environment, and to apply stricter safety standards to nuclear energy.
The tenth principle is that we must start now to develop the new, unconventional sources of energy we will rely on in the next century.
			
		

*

----------


## For-Life

> I don't think that there will be a sharp reduction in fuel prices before the election.
> 
> I don't think that the administration has any "lower fuel price" buttons to push that it hasn't already pushed.


But you do have to agree that it is in Dubbya's and Cheney's best interest that oil prices stay high upon their retirement from the White House.

----------


## Johns

> Well I believe that McCain wont stand a chance if the voters will be paying over $4.00 a gallon when they drive to the polls on election day. 
> 
> We will see soon.


 
I paid $3.79 yesterday in Ohio.

----------


## jediron1

> Further, from here:




Ya poor Jimmy Carter takes a beating for that poor job he did on the Panama Canal turn over and the fiasco in Iran in 1979 but his ten points are good but  the wrest of his presidency you might as well flush down the toilet. 
 just my take

----------


## Jacqui

*What is happening ??*

Just looked and the price is down to $3.72

----------


## Spexvet

> *What is happening ??*
> 
> Just looked and the price is down to $3.72


Maybe people are driving less, so supply is up?

----------


## CME4SPECS

> *What is happening ??*
> 
> Just looked and the price is down to $3.72


They want you to think you are getting a bargain!

----------


## 35oldguy

For sure! Worst President in American history!




> Ya poor Jimmy Carter takes a beating for that poor job he did on the Panama Canal turn over and the fiasco in Iran in 1979 but his ten points are good but the wrest of his presidency you might as well flush down the toilet. 
> just my take

----------


## rinselberg

An article in the Washington Post explains why high prices for gasoline and diesel are here to stay.

Who to blame? Singling out Bush and Cheney doesn't make much sense when the "culprit" is a cast of many thousand decision makers all around the world.

----------


## Johns

Paid $3.74 in Clintwood, Va on Sunday, and $3.57 in Ashtabula, Ohio this morning.

----------


## Jacqui

At about 6:30 AM the price was down to $3.70, I just looked before writing this and the price had gone down to $3.67

----------


## Jacqui

> At about 6:30 AM the price was down to $3.70, I just looked before writing this and the price had gone down to $3.67


Now down to $3.64  :Confused:

----------


## Johns

Paid $3.37 yesterday in Niles, Ohio.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Gas prices should be a non issue come November :D

----------


## Night Train

If you enjoy http://www.theonion.com
there is an article on gas prices this week that made me laugh out loud.
The article is about how gas prices have risen to over four expletives per gallon. (Warning: If you are offended by strong language, do not link to The Onion)

By the way, I paid $3.51 per gallon last night.

Dwayne

----------


## Jacqui

Down to $3.60. From the sound of things, I may need to move back East.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Down to $3.60. From the sound of things, I may need to move back East.



Gee, we're all the way down to $3.94.


I hope I don't get arrested for giving the Straight Talk Express a raspberry as they just drove by. I remember during Bush's campaign here a couple got arrested and jailed at one of his rallies for wearing an anti-Bush t-shirt.

----------


## optical24/7

Geez, you guys sure are paying a lot for gasoline, heck it's free down here!



















As long as you got a can and a siphon hose!

:D:cheers::D

----------


## pixels

Today $3.79 in Eastham, Cape Cod. Come To visit us.

----------


## Spexvet

$3.25 in South Jersey

----------


## harry a saake

gas, in north carolina today has reached 5.00 a gallon, you heard me, 5.00

----------


## obxeyeguy

Wife told me last night when I got home, she needed gas.  When I came home I had noticed a serious backup at the station at the corner.  Went down to find all the gas was gone except for premium.  Regular was $2.51, premium was $2.71.  I have never seen pumps so slow.  Took me 15 minutes to pump about 7 gallons.

----------


## harry a saake

gas in NC at 2.71 where?, BTW half the staions around cornelius, nc are already out of gas. One store owner i know well said they are purposely holding back the supplies for a few days so they can sell it a much higher price

----------


## Happylady

> Went down to find all the gas was gone except for premium.  Regular was $2.51, premium was $2.71.


Could you mean $3.51 and $3.71?

Got gas last night at Costco for $3.33.9. I think it's gone up already. I noticed driving home this morning that Wal Mart's gas was $3.65.9.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Could you mean $3.51 and $3.71?
> 
> Got gas last night at Costco for $3.33.9. I think it's gone up already. I noticed driving home this morning that Wal Mart's gas was $3.65.9.


 Yes Happylady.  A wishful thought I guess.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> I expect a nice big reduction in gas prices right before the election.
> 
> :cheers:


 
I HATE TO QUOTE MYSELF OR SAY I TOLD YOU SO BUT....... 

3 months after the quoted prediction, I am paying $1.00 less per gallon and suddenly, weeks before the election.
Gas Prices are No Longer an Issue!!!!!

Its pretty sad that oil prices are based on speculation and not supply and demand.

----------


## Jana Lewis

2.79 Austin, TX.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> 2.79 Austin, TX.


 :Eek:

----------


## Jacqui

$2.81 in Frostbite Falls. I heard a rumor from the owner of the local station, that the price will be $2.75 or lower by the election. What happens then depends on who wins.

Addition

I just checked and it's come down to $2.80 (here they can legally only raise prices once a day, but can lower as many times as they want). I can remember about 6 weeks ago when I was complaining about $3.80 :( At this rate we may see $2.50 by election. :)

----------


## tia_2_lexi

WELL I GOT GAS YESTERDAY FOR $2.43 A GALLON!!!!!  WHOOO HOOO!  :cheers:

----------


## Steve Machol

Wow - just before the elections. What a coincidence.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## obxeyeguy

Would like to get some of that $2.50 stuff.  It's only down to $3.09 here, and only at one station,  The rest are still about $3.29.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

$2.43 in Taylor, just 10 miles down the road.  Of course it's at a WalMart/Murphy's so $2.40 with a WM giftcard.

Sorry Johns.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> $2.43 in Taylor, just 10 miles down the road. Of course it's at a WalMart/Murphy's so $2.40 with a WM giftcard.
> 
> Sorry Johns.


 Stop!!  If there is a station within 1 mile of you, its the same, maybe.  Take 20 miles to wally world in a car that gets 25mpg.  You use .8 of a gallon, or $1.92 at the $2.40 price.  Average car fill-up about 13 gallons, meaning you can pay about 15 cents more that walmart closer and come out the same.  


This was calculated on the FezzJohns gas price analyzer,($29.95 plus shipping) your results may very slightly, especially at a walmart.:bbg:

----------


## Johns

> $2.43 in Taylor, just 10 miles down the road. Of course it's at a WalMart/Murphy's so $2.40 with a WM giftcard.
> 
> Sorry Johns.


No problem!:cheers:
I paid 2.49 with no card, and the owner of the station is a cusomer of mine to boot! (extra brownie points:D).  I can avoid WM for  $.06 per gallon!:D

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Would like to get some of that $2.50 stuff. It's only down to $3.09 here, and only at one station, The rest are still about $3.29.


 The $3.29 station at the corner is now at $2.97.  The only card I used was a credit card.:bbg:

----------


## LilKim

About a month ago I read in an article that OPEC was discussing cutting production just so they could raise prices!  What a bunch of greedy hogs....

The two reasons why prices are low right now is that there are fewer speculators driving prices up, and we have a surplus due to people driving much less this year.  Once that's used up, prices will go up, but hopefully not as high as they were!   As long as everyone doesn't start going back to their old driving habits or buying Hummers, lol

BTW, I've seen it as low as $3.19 here in the Tampa/St. Pete area.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Stop!! If there is a station within 1 mile of you, its the same, maybe. Take 20 miles to wally world in a car that gets 25mpg. You use .8 of a gallon, or $1.92 at the $2.40 price. Average car fill-up about 13 gallons, meaning you can pay about 15 cents more that walmart closer and come out the same. 
> 
> 
> This was calculated on the FezzJohns gas price analyzer,($29.95 plus shipping) your results may very slightly, especially at a walmart.:bbg:


Didn't say I regularly buy gas there. I was driving past and saw the price. Since my wife works for WalMart, I usually have a gift card on me.  Stopped in and topped off the tank.  I didn't make a special trip there for cheap gas.

There are still places closer to home that are above $3.30.  I just don't see how they can compete, but there are always people there.  (Large corporate stations not indies.)

----------


## Spexvet

$2.78 in south Jersey

----------


## Uncle Fester

I wonder if someday a link between the run up of oil prices and the exposing of the Wall Street derivatives scam will be established?

Or was it just part of the Bush/Cheney bucket list? :Rolleyes: 

Now the Democrats will do the painful job of raising taxes to clean up this mess while the Republicans set their sights on Romney/Palin in 2012. :Eek:

----------


## jediron1

> $2.78 in south Jersey



#1 Lowest Price $2.04
TEMPLE, GA

2 Lowest Price $2.18
AURORA, MO

----------


## jediron1

> About a month ago I read in an article that OPEC was discussing cutting production just so they could raise prices!  What a bunch of greedy hogs....
> 
> The two reasons why prices are low right now is that there are fewer speculators driving prices up, and we have a surplus due to people driving much less this year.  Once that's used up, prices will go up, but hopefully not as high as they were!   As long as everyone doesn't start going back to their old driving habits or buying Hummers, lol
> 
> BTW, I've seen it as low as $3.19 here in the Tampa/St. Pete area.




Once the speculators are done and Bush is done wasting our economy, we will be a third world country asking Bangladesh for help for what Bush and Cheney have done.

----------


## Now I See

Gas prices have been about $3.59 around here for a while...well yesterday I went to the pump and I paid _ONLY_ $3.19!! I thought I had a real bargain, so I filled 'er up!! Got in my lil 'ol Ford thinking I had just conquered the world :D and turned to the left...*hello*, gas prices the next street over were *$2.99!!!!!!!!!!* :angry: 

Oh, well, next time I'll know! ;)

I do wonder though, if the price of a barrel of oil is the same for all, why is the price of gas different for all?? Is it the refining process? Overhead?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I do wonder though, if the price of a barrel of oil is the same for all, why is the price of gas different for all?? Is it the refining process? Overhead?


Why aren't all glasses the same price all over???
GWTMWB




get what the market will bear.

----------


## Jacqui

$2.69 here. I stand by my prediction of $2.50 by the election.

----------


## Now I See

Right you are obxeyeguy...it _has_ felt like the gas prices have been creeping up and up until they found that they reached the limit, and now $2.99 feels like (and is) a bargain! 




> GWTMWB
> get what the market will bear.


LOL..thanks for the details on that one...I wasn't sure what that one meant! :)

----------


## Justaddwater

Hello from Baytown, TX home of Exxonmobile. Wel we buy the crude abroad and refine it here. Todays prices are $2.48. During IKE we all on generators were paying $3.55 plus. Worth it when your running on generators and 95 degee days.

----------


## Jacqui

> $2.69 here. I stand by my prediction of $2.50 by the election.



My prediction came true $2.49 and word has it maybe lower tomorrow.

----------


## CME4SPECS

well it's not 2.50 here in CA. 3.20

----------


## Johns

I paid $2.38 in Ohio today!:cheers:

----------


## harry a saake

2.73 here in charlotte, nc

I hope everyone knows the best time to buy gas is after 12 noon, reason is the gas stations know that people will usually fill up as they leave in the morning, so about 1.30 they change it to the lower price

----------


## fjpod

Two months ago, I was paying $4.39.  Yesterday some of the lowball stations hit $2.99.  Costco went to $2.87.

Americans are never going to consume less.  It will go up again.  In the meantime, it will kill alternative fuels.  Such is life...

----------


## jediron1

> Two months ago, I was paying $4.39.  Yesterday some of the lowball stations hit $2.99.  Costco went to $2.87.
> 
> Americans are never going to consume less.  It will go up again.  In the meantime, it will kill alternative fuels.  Such is life...



#1 Lowest Price $1.83
LAREDO, TX

#1 Highest Price $5.31
NOME, AK

----------


## Jacqui

Dropped to 2.45 this AM here in wunnerfull downtown Frostbite Falls.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Went to the big city yesterday.  Virginia Beach was $2.27 at costco.

----------


## melvilletim

A abargain of $2.11 5 miles south of here. :drop:

----------


## Jacqui

> A abargain of $2.11 5 miles south of here. :drop:


OOFDAH !! $2.37 here

----------


## Judy Canty

> Went to the big city yesterday. Virginia Beach was $2.27 at costco.


I was there!  Where were you?  Next time let me know...we can have a Costco hot dog lunch!!!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

So let me get this straight...........

Rising record fuel costs made our food, energy and cost of living more expensive, which caused a lot of people not be able to pay the bills, which caused the financial sector to crumble, which led to the stock market crash, which led to our gas prices to drop.

:bbg:

Seems like we should do something about them oil speculators!!!

----------


## harry a saake

2.55 a gallon in charlotte nc today

----------


## CME4SPECS

finally below $3.00 here.

----------


## Night Train

I just paid $2.19 last night!

----------


## roel88

Recession and soaring prices of oil is killing my country-the Philippines. We had the highest inflation rate ever for decades now-the all time high 12.5%.Darn! I have stopped using my car since the weekly gas price soared. I am having the worst time of my life riding taxis and mrt which is by the way way way cheaper but eats alot of my time to and from work... :Confused:

----------


## Johns

Paid $2.00 this morning...almost below $2.00!!!

----------


## tia_2_lexi

GOT GAS LASTNIGHT IN SOUTHERN MISSOURI FOR $1.96 A GALLON!!!!!:drop:

----------


## Johns

> GOT GAS LASTNIGHT IN SOUTHERN MISSOURI FOR $1.96 A GALLON!!!!!:drop:


Now you're talking.:cheers::cheers:

  (Oh, and on my last post, I didn't pay $2.00. It was $2.09.  Just wishful thinking...)

----------


## Jacqui

$2.23 here $3.12 for deisel.

----------


## Judy Canty

$2.17 here in VA Beach.   Found it at $2.14 in Colonial Heights on Tues.

----------


## kidsparrow

$.85 a litre here in Ottawa, Ontario. That's good! :D

----------


## QDO1

Stop whinging

You guys dont know you are born.  we are over £1.00 GBP (pounds sterling) per litre here

----------


## Jacqui

> Stop whinging
> 
> You guys dont know you are born.  we are over £1.00 GBP (pounds sterling) per litre here


OOFDAH !! (Norwegian for OY VAY !!)

----------


## rinselberg

Lower oil prices.. good for "us".. not so good for the Axis of Diesel..!

I just heard that phrase for the first time. Marvelous way of referring to Russia, Iran and Venezuela. In case you didn't know.

(Thanks rinsie, for sharing... if I do say so myself.)

:bbg:

----------


## Jacqui

Went a conference today about 40 miles from Frostbite Falls and paid $2.06 .

----------


## harry a saake

rocj hill south carolina today 1.89 per gallon

----------


## Judy Canty

VA Beach = 1.95

----------


## optical24/7

$1.83 here..We make it, we burn it. :D

----------


## Jacqui

Finally under $2.00 here, *YIPPEE !!!!!* Station across from the lab is 1.99 and rumor says lower Monday.

----------


## EdgeOptical

we just got under 2.00 also.... its a good day

----------


## harry a saake

got gas last night for free, at taco bell

----------


## hcjilson

> Stop whinging
> 
> You guys dont know you are born.  we are over £1.00 GBP (pounds sterling) per litre here


If we had the public transport you do we would'nt need so much gas. When I was in the UK I got everywhere I needed to go by train or bus. We're too spread out to do that.
hj

----------


## gemstone

1.98 today just down the road, Summerfield, NC ! Thank you osemar or osama whoever, thanks!

----------


## Johns

$1.86 in Wytheville, Va
$1.98 in Winston Salem, NC on Friday
$1.99 in Nitro, WV, Saturday
$1.85 in Ashtabula, Ohio on Sunday

----------


## MarcE

$2.02 in Tulsa 11/5 (I think that's right. I'm going by faulty memory)
$1.74 in Tulsa on Thurs 11/13
$1.70 in Tulsa on Sat 11/15 at 8:00pm
$1.64 in Tulsa on Sun 11/16 at 11:00am

It dropped $0.06 in 15 hrs!!

----------


## IC-UC

Average price in Australia today - A$1.16 per litre! Converted it would cost me around US$2.85 per gallon
It is coming down, but wish it was quicker (and less money grabbing from the petrol companies:finger:)
We hope to see $1.00 soon.

----------


## Jacqui

$1,75 and it's snowing

----------


## Spexvet

$1.67. I'm flahing back to the 90s.

----------


## Fezz

> $1.67. I'm flahing back to the 90s.


 :Eek: 

Spexie.............seeing how we are sorta neighbors, where you getting it for this?

----------


## Jacqui

Went down 2 more cents in the last 20 minutes :D What is happening?? I did overhear a conversation between dealers, they are thinking 1.50 locally by the time Obama takes office.

----------


## Judy Canty

$1.69 in Va. Beach today!

----------


## harry a saake

gas, 36 cents a gallon, newburgh, ny, 1969


gas 16 cents a gallon, L.I.N.Y. 1954

----------


## 35oldguy

In Guatemala the price today was Q22.59 reguLAR!

xCHANGE RATE 7.75.

----------


## Newyorkoptician

> gas, 36 cents a gallon, newburgh, ny, 1969
> 
> 
> gas 16 cents a gallon, L.I.N.Y. 1954




When I was going to college in 1972 gas was .25 cents a gal. southern NY!  :Eek:

----------


## Spexvet

> Spexie.............seeing how we are sorta neighbors, where you getting it for this?


South Jersey.

----------


## opty4062

Gas in my area (30 miles east of Atlanta) has been running $1.55 for about a month now. Plus I use my Kroger card for another 10 cents off. WhoooHoo!

----------


## Jacqui

$1.69 here for full service, $1.65 if I pump.

----------


## Spexvet

$1.49 this morning in south Jersey, pumped.

----------


## Fezz

> $1.49 this morning in south Jersey, pumped.



 I am beginning to HATE you!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## GOS_Queen

I just filled up at $1.69 a gallon ! (our gas is always pumped) 

I am THRILLED! I cannot remember the last time gas was this low ...

----------


## Jacqui

It dropped here about a hour ago. $1.65 pumped, $1.62 self serve.

----------


## Jacqui

> I am beginning to HATE you!
> 
> ;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D


I agree !!! I think he should be banned from posting any more gas prices from South Jersey. ;) ;)

----------


## cocoisland58

1.54 cash yesterday.  The further you get from the freeway and the big city the cheaper it is.

----------


## Judy Canty

As a little side note, I was working in Abingdon, VA a couple of weeks ago.  I stopped to fill my tank first thing in the morning at a station close to my hotel, when a young man ran out of the building yelling for me to stop before I even started.  He wanted me to wait 5 minutes because the price was going down!  Imagine that!  :D

----------


## harry a saake

gas , salisbury, nc, today 1.51 per gallon

----------


## Fezz

I wish that the price of heating oil was dropping as well!

 :cry: :cheers::cheers::shiner::cheers::cheers::angry:

----------


## k12311997

just put $30.00 in my little car at 3.35 a gallon ouch.

----------


## chip anderson

My grandaughter put $150.00 in her tank today.    But be of good cheer the people at 1600 Pensylvania say it's just temporary and will pass over in a short time.   I just know this makes you feel better.    Just like sending a Woman (Hillary) to negotiate with the Arabs in the middle east.  You know what high reguard these people have for the opinions of women.

Chip

----------


## fjpod

Lovin' my Prius right now.  On a recent roundtrip to Manhattan from my home, I averaged 55MPG

We're paying $3.50 or so.  A fill up for me is about $32.  Lasts me three weeks.

----------


## rbaker

> Lovin' my Prius right now.  On a recent roundtrip to Manhattan from my home, I averaged 55MPG
> 
> We're paying $3.50 or so.  A fill up for me is about $32.  Lasts me three weeks.


Apparently you don't have a wife, four kid, a dog and a mother in law to schlep around town. I paid $3.85 a gallon for 93 octane earlier today on the Mass Pike and $5.35 an gallon for 59 gallons of 100LL AvGas at Worcester Municipal Airport last Friday.

Fuel prices will trend higher until we start drilling and refining our own in ANWAR and offshore in Alaska, the Gulf and California. If we don't we will soon be paying $6.00 plus a gallon for gasoline, diesel and fuel oil.

----------


## fjpod

> Apparently you don't have a wife, four kid, a dog and a mother in law to schlep around town. I paid $3.85 a gallon for 93 octane earlier today on the Mass Pike and $5.35 an gallon for 59 gallons of 100LL AvGas at Worcester Municipal Airport last Friday.
> 
> Fuel prices will trend higher until we start drilling and refining our own in ANWAR and offshore in Alaska, the Gulf and California. If we don't we will soon be paying $6.00 plus a gallon for gasoline, diesel and fuel oil.


Well, I must confess that I have a bigger car, a cross-over to be exact.  I drive the appropriate vehicle at the appropriate time.

Still lovin my Prius.

----------


## 35oldguy

We have been paying in Guatemala City for the last 2 years about $3.85 a gallon for Super. Looks like I will just go where I have to go and leave the car parked!

----------


## k12311997

> My grandaughter put $150.00 in her tank today. But be of good cheer the people at 1600 Pensylvania say it's just temporary and will pass over in a short time. I just know this makes you feel better. Just like sending a Woman (Hillary) to negotiate with the Arabs in the middle east. You know what high reguard these people have for the opinions of women.
> 
> Chip


Chip do you mean $150 in a street vehicle or does your grandaughter drive an A1 Abrahms?

----------


## chip anderson

Grandaughter: Nissan Armada (I think).
Really looking forward to the weekend. Going to the farm where I will have to feed a Jeep, a Tractor, a truck and a chain saw.
And if I get real lucky and get through with using the above, an outboard motor.

Chip

----------


## Jacqui

$3.35 unleaded $3.69 diesel

----------


## Spexvet

> ... But be of good cheer the people at 1600 Pensylvania say it's just temporary and will pass over in a short time. ..
> Chip


Why would you make this a government issue? This is private enterprise and The Market taking advantage of world unrest to inflate prices. It's capitalism at its purist.





> Apparently you don't have a wife, four kid, a dog and a mother in law to schlep around town.


Your choice. Lose the baggage and by a Prius if you're unhappy about it.

----------


## Judy Canty

> But be of good cheer the people at 1600 Pensylvania say it's just temporary and will pass over in a short time. I just know this makes you feel better.


Sooo, the price hikes after Katrina were also the fault of the "people at 1600 Pennsylvania"?

----------

